# تحميل كتاب Auto Fundamentals



## عبد السبوح (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كتاب Auto Fundamentals

مسحوب اسكانر 

صور ضوئية و ليس كتاب اليكتروني

وهو كتاب رائع ويشرح كل جزء في السيارة بالتفصيل و انصح الجميع بتجربته



الكتاب مقسم الى 3 اجزاء كل جزء حوالي 50 ميجا

و دي لينكات الكتاب رفعتها على موقع 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/117221156/d0f1240a/Auto_Fundamentalspart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117236961/cb1ca2db/Auto_Fundamentalspart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117253741/4b2ae8c1/Auto_Fundamentalspart3.html


رفعه gekoprince
جورج
​


----------



## عبد السبوح (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*Auto Fundamentals

(scanned book)

How and why of the design, construction, and operation of automobiles. Applicable to all makes and models.


Martin W. Stockel 
Automotive Writer

Martin T. Stockel
Automotive Writer

Chris Johanson
ASE Certified Master Automobile Technician

​
http://ia700108.us.archive.org/17/it...ndamentals.jpg
اضغط لمشاهدة غلاف الكتاب في صفحة مستقلة
الصورة كبيرة الحجم فضلت عدم استعراضها لعدم تشويه الموضوع

[email protected]

ISBN 1-56637-577-0


-----------------------------

Auto Fundamentals

161.1 MB 

رابط مباشر و دائم _باذن الله_ و يدعم الاستكمال
 



يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل الي pdf
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد
*​


----------

